# Peanut butter cookies



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

½ C. Sweet (unsalted) butter, room temp
½ C. Peanut butter, creamy
¼ C. Sugar, granulated
¾ C. Sugar, dark brown
1 Egg, large

125 Gr. Flour, all-purpose 
¼ t. Salt
½ t. Baking powder
¾ t. Baking soda
¼ t. Nutmeg, fresh grated

Cream butter and sugar together, add peanut butter and mix until smooth then add egg and beat until incorporated.

Sift dry ingredients together in a separate bowl. Mix wet ingredients into dry and refrigerate for on hour.



Use a level 2” ice cream scoop; evenly space 6 dough balls (well half balls) on a cookie sheet, use a fork to press the center of each dough ball down and make a cross marks with the tines.

Bake for 10 minutes or until the cookies start to brown in a pre-heated 375º oven, do not over cook.

Remove cookie sheet from oven and allow to set about 5 minutes before moving cookies to a cooling rack to cool.

Return the dough to the refrigerator between each batch, and allow the cookie sheet to completely cool before starting the next batch.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2008


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A.J. Di Liberti:

Great!

I don't know why this simple version works but!!:

1 cup of peanut butter
1 cup of sugar
1 egg, beaten
1 teaspoon of vanilla

Mix ingredeants, form into walnut size balls place on ungreased baking sheet, and press down with a fork. Bake at 350 degrees F for 10-12 minutes.


----------



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

Andy said:


> 1 cup of peanut butter
> 1 cup of sugar
> 1 egg, beaten
> 1 teaspoon of vanilla
> ...


Thanks Andy!

I'll give this a try.

AJ


----------

